# My wild child



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro with his favorite chew toy- a shoe horn! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! His coat is certainly growing back!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Wow! His coat is certainly growing back!



Yes. He thankfully doesn't look like a plucked chicken anymore ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What does India think of that beautiful boy?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Does he use it to prise your slippers off  That's a magnificent curly head he's sporting


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

His head is actually amazing. His hair just grows up!!!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> What does India think of that beautiful boy?



Folks here are amazed. This is not a breed that's normally seen here. A few folk have jumped with surprise coz they thought they thought they saw a stuffed toy walking ! It was quite hilarious ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's amazing


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Zorro is looking gorgeous - is he adapting to the Indian way of life? X


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Zorro is looking gorgeous - is he adapting to the Indian way of life? X



He's getting there. The first few nights he didn't sleep and didn't let me sleep. From almost rural Richmond to a loud and bustling New Delhi was too much for him. But he's settled down in the last 2 weeks. And infact, earlier while in the US he would balk at even the smallest new thing or noise, that's reduced considerably. 
Guess the poor baby has seen and heard so many new things that he's decided that it's quite exhausting to be surprised by every new thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Please keep the pictures coming.
Pleased to hear he's adjusted x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It would be so great if you could get some photos of him out and about in New Delhi. I have no idea what the vegetation there is like or where dogs go to play or anything else for that matter.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

guess you have to watch out for wandering cows too!! yes some pics would be great, it must be a cure shock for him and with their sensitive noses the smells must have been an amazing change for him too.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

He looks like he's preparing for an 80's themed night. Fantastic


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Datun Walnut said:


> He looks like he's preparing for an 80's themed night. Fantastic



Only need to get him a red velvet jacket and he would be ready for the Playboy Mansion!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Only need to get him a red velvet jacket and he would be ready for the Playboy Mansion!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It could end badly having near a lot of bunnies


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Ha ha. I have visions of Zorro in a red jacket , chasing half naked girls. Eek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

